# Atheros Support



## mortsmel (Sep 20, 2009)

```
none0@pci0:0:7:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x3201168c chip=0x0029168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
```
Guys, just picked up a PCI to Mini-PCI converter:

PCI Card: http://store.wisp-router.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=mPCItoPCI&eq=&Tp=

Mini-PCI Wireless Card: http://store.wisp-router.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=R2N&eq=&Tp=

I'm a Routerboard user, read that *all* Atheros cards were supported so I cheered.  Well, I was wrong -- thought perhaps maybe someone on the forum could assist or guide me in the direction to get this thing going.

Otherwise, I'll send her back and get a different model.

If someone could also suggest a Mini-PCI card that works, please let me know.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2009)

Have a look here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...hal/ah_devid.h?rev=1.1;only_with_tag=RELENG_8

It shows the different chipset IDs that are supported.


----------

